# Seat covers



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

looking for a seat cover, nothing fancy just needs to be able to be easily put on and taken off. Want it to pop on when going to the gym etc, any recommendations?

Ta!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

A car seat cover makes sense this time of the year after going to the gymn,especially in this weather !

This company is as good as any.

https://www.carseatcoversdirect.com


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Cheers mate, just found one on ebay!

Defo makes sense, dont want to be sweating all over the seat... not cool


----------



## SoupKing (Mar 26, 2016)

leopard said:


> A car seat cover makes sense this time of the year after going to the gymn,especially in this weather !
> 
> This company is as good as any.
> 
> https://www.carseatcoversdirect.com


Mmmm they look nice quality - BUT no TT?


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

I got one of these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-Black ... SweW5VFGw2


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Of course seat covers are not always compatible with air bags that are in the seat sides. Haven't checked where they are on the TT and sports seats. Some insurance companies might take a dim view of asked to pay out following an accident, they will try and wriggle out for anything.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I just used to shower at the gym, or put a beach towel on the seat if didn't have time.

Just lay it on the seat and chuck in the boot after.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

One of those wooden beaded seat covers from the 70s would be ideal for you.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Don't go to the gym. It would save you money too. :lol:


----------

